# ms2t support



## exp_02 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been looking to get lives (multimedia/lives) to convert/edit my Sony ms2t video format. Lives is stating they support ms2t because they use mplayer and mplayer support that format.  At issue is how do I tell my current version of mplayer supports the ms2t format.  The files will load and I all I get in audio and no video.  Can you offer me some direction?


----------

